# [SOLVED] lost favorites bar on IE11



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

my explorer 11 only has one search bar. im running windows 7. i cant get my favs bar to show at the top on the window nor have my bing search bar showing. can anyone help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

In IE go to *Tools/Toolbars *and put a check box next to the toolbars that are missing. Be sure to check *Lock the Toolbars* afterwards.


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

unfortunately i dont have that show under tools. all i have on show is the compatibility button then the house symbol button then the star button and finally a gear button which when targetted displays a window containing print/file/zoom/view downloads/arrange addons/f12 developer tools/go to pinned sites/compatibilty view settings/internet options/ about internet explprer listed vertically, none of which lead the exploer bars. i'm a novice on win 7 and get lost easily.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

Right click a blank area where the toolbar resides and put a check box in the toolbars that are missing.


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

how can i show an image as a thumbnail. i did a print screen then saved it as a jpeg image in corel draw but the insert image option here needs an http address?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

click on go advanced and click on the paper clip to attach it.


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

sweet i have a bar showing my favs, but my search bar takes up most of the top line anbd i used to have two search bars the shorter of which showed my bing search


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

If it's not in the list of toolbars, then download it: The Bing Toolbar helps you stay connected with friends. Get easy access to Facebook, email, weather and more.


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

not sure if the image attached but this is whhat i had.


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

this what i have now which just the one search bar


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*



> The Bing Toolbar helps you stay connected with friends. Get easy access to Facebook, email, weather and more.


That is the *Menu* bar and the *Favorites *bar. If you right click click a space above the toolbars and *Bing Bar* is not listed then download it from the link in the quote above.


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

ok i nearly have things back to how i want them, but i seem to heve two "blanks" as per the image. i have blank as my homepage, but show a second one next to the one in my search line. how do






iget rid of the duplicate.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

The first is the actual web address (URL) the second is the *tabs* bar. Where you can keep that page open and click that little box at the end (tab) to open another web page. Then you can toggle between the two web pages. Or open another tab (tabbed browsing) You can move the tab bar to it's own row. 
Again right click the same spot and choose *Show tabs on separate row. *


----------



## transam (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: lost favorites bar on IE11*

ok thankyou for the help, but i'm my fumblings i messed everything up to the point where in tools/internet options/general i lost my "blank" and ended up with an msn web page as my default page for when i opened IE and no matter what i did i couldn't start IE from a blank page. i ended up finding a restore point that gave me IE10 instead of IE11 i got my blank page back and using your advice got my favs and menu bar back. thankyou.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should update to *IE11* again. In the future, In IE11 if you want to use *about:blank* as your home page, go to *Internet Options/Home Page/* press the* Use New Tab* button. In the field it will say *about:Tabs* delete the word *Tabs *and type *blank.* Apply and OK.


----------



## dandrews1138 (Oct 3, 2014)

Spunk.Funk, either you're using a version of IE other than 11, or you have a different version of 11 than I have (perhaps because mine is corporate).

At any rate, it's completely different for me. To get the Faves bar to show in IE11, (at least the version I have):

1) From the menu bar, click "View."
2) From the "View" drop-down menu, choose "Toolbars" then click "Favorites Bar."


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is only one version of IE11 and we both have the same. Microsoft gives you at least two different ways to achieve a goal. 
By default the *Menu* tool bar is not activated, You have to right click a blank area where the tool bar would be and put a check in *Menu Bar* Then View becomes available. For people who don't want to see the Menu Bar click on the Gear icon in the upper right corner to get to *Tools* or press *Alt+X*


----------

